# teeth cleaning tip- Strawberries



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

I waited until I knew it would work obviously. A friend of mine a few months ago gave me a tip on a product that you add to the drinking water that is fantastic on clearing mild tarter from teeth. 
Now I must say- this is with teeth you know there are no other problems- teeth all healthy, just a little plague or tarter on the teeth. Anyway- she swore by this and of course- it cost money. So I gave the link to a friend that looked it up with hemopathic people, and yes- it works! Even good for people.. 
Just in 4 days I can see a differenence and thought I thought share it. 
Anethesia in sighthounds is serious stuff- we have to find a vet that knows sighthounds, and only certain anethesia can be used, and even then- its a risk. To be blunt- we avoid anethesia like a life threatening situation- ie if we did not do it, the dog would die. 
So- avoiding this at all cost, this is how it started- Zubin is 4- and on his back teeth, you can see a little bit of plague. Nothing serious, teeth checked but we certainly want to avoid anethesia to clean the teeth. In talking with the same friend she said small dogs are at a risk for anethesia as well..
So this is what we did. 
We gave Zubin one *strawberry* twice a day. There is something in strawberries known for animals ( black bears for example) and people as well that distroys the plague acid.) Then we took the leaves off the strawberries, boiled them, let them sit, sift out the leaves, and added this to the water. ( same thing as the expensive product..) 
MY GOD - IT WORKED! In 4 days what little he had is gone! 
Now- key points- number one- know the teeth are healthy to start with ( we did) 
Second- look at the gums to make sure no inflamation, redness etc. 
Finally- make sure the dog has eaten and had water- then wont drink for about an hour after giving a *strawberry*. 
Oh and on 3rd day take either a dog toothbrush or an infant one and what is there- will fall off.. 
Now remember- again- this is not for a dog with advanced plague, tarter. So if your dog has a problem with that, a vet is best- I am talking about head off beginning stages to stop it- or should I say- HEAD IT OFF AT THE PASS...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very interesting! Twister goes in for his teeth cleaning Tuesday. He has terrible tarter so I will use this after he gets cleaned to help reduce the build up....That is if he liked strawberries. Thank you.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Yea I have since been told places like France etc, that is all they have is strawberry toothpaste. Needless to say, its obvious why this is not more well known. Think of the other products would not be needed. The tarter control toothpaste, teeth whiteners. I can tell you I tried it on myself- and it worked!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Bumping this up - don't remember seeing this before.

Brady's teeth were gorgeous before his obstruction and surgery. He went almost 2 weeks without eating dry food or chewing anything, and his teeth are now yellow. As soon as he is weaned off his bland diet I will definitely be trying this.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Perfect info! Ranger just got back from the vet and he has slight tartar/plaque build up on the back, but the vet said nothing to be worried about at this stage. But I will be adding a strawberry and seeing how it works! Thanks for the info!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Perfect info! Ranger just got back from the vet and he has slight tartar/plaque build up on the back, but the vet said nothing to be worried about at this stage. But I will be adding a strawberry and seeing how it works! Thanks for the info!


It was your post that prompted me to search the forum. I had put a thread out there earlier and nobody responded.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So you can just give them 2 strawberries a day and not have to do all the boiling etc?
WOW!


----------



## msc (Nov 3, 2008)

Does this really work?


----------

